

Which websites autocomplete with one letter in your browser? - stollercyrus
http://blog.knolcano.com/which-websites-autocomplete-with-one-letter-i

======
stollercyrus
After talking about this with some of my friends, it seems as though my list
is a little bit social media heavy. Some of my other friends have more
consumer based links.

Does anyone know how to extract this information from Chrome with a script?

------
rhizome
I used to think of blogging about this a few years ago, before I started using
Chrome all the time, whose completion is a brand-affecting failure on par with
Google's decisions about bookmark handling.

~~~
stollercyrus
What do you mean by brand-affecting failure?

~~~
rhizome
I mean I'm about to switch back to Firefox.

